# Converting UK Driving Licence to A Philippine Licence



## BritishAndy (Oct 29, 2019)

My UK driving licence was due to expire on 2 June 2020 but was extended by 11 months due to Covid so it now expires on 2 May 2021.

Will I still be able to convert it to a Philippines licence? Will I have to pass the written and practical examination?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

BritishAndy said:


> My UK driving licence was due to expire on 2 June 2020 but was extended by 11 months due to Covid so it now expires on 2 May 2021.
> 
> Will I still be able to convert it to a Philippines licence? Will I have to pass the written and practical examination?


Yes and no, no exam requirements. Be prepared to spend a day at the local LTO. Many will argue but you need to be a resident to qualify. You need to be in the Philippines for one month and show a further 6 months visa so no tourists. Many tourists have got away with it so your milage will vary.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

To fill the time gap until you get a Philippine drivers license you can get an international driverse license by using your UK drivers license to get one, but I suppouse your UK driverse licemse has to valid to make that police, because otherwice could people, who has lost right to drive get an international drivers license by the not valid and by expired IU suppouse International drivers license handler can't see if yoi have right to get one.
It's time limit how long time you can be in Phils and drive legal with Internatinal. 12 months?

They have made it some harder to get Filipino drivers license from scratch, but years ago driving wasn't even included the driver license test. A Filipina I know has LEGAL car drivers licemse but she has NEVER drivem a car 🤣 🤣🤣

(I think of perhaps skiping the cost and work for reneval > international > Filipino drivers license and jump direct to Filipino drivers license myself, but hesitate because the Swedish driverse license I have show I'm qualified to drive almost everything. (Not big buses with many passengers.) I dion't know if I''m allowed to drive buses with no passengers  I'm allowed to drive big lorries.))


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There is no such thing as an international drivers license its correct name is an international drivers permit and its only function is to convert your national driving license into a language suitable for the country you are going to drive in, so in tbe case of the Philippines english. On its own it has no validity and only supports your national driving licence. You are allowed to drive for 90 days in the Philippines from you date of entry with your valid UK licence.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

If your foriegn license is still valid then you can convert. It took me less than an hour at the LTO in QC to walk out with my plastic card. Just look at the rues and requirements on the LTO web site. I had everything ready, copies and originals of passport, foreign license, visa etc and medical form.

Go early and get in the front of the lines.

The foreign license needs to be valid, if your UK license shows that it has expired but was extended you need to be able to prove that.


----------



## BritishAndy (Oct 29, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> If your foriegn license is still valid then you can convert. It took me less than an hour at the LTO in QC to walk out with my plastic card. Just look at the rues and requirements on the LTO web site. I had everything ready, copies and originals of passport, foreign license, visa etc and medical form.
> 
> Go early and get in the front of the lines.
> 
> The foreign license needs to be valid, if your UK license shows that it has expired but was extended you need to be able to prove that.


I now have the problem that the LTO offices in NCR plus are closed until 30 April due to MECQ. When they do eventually reopen my licence will have expired! Just hoping they will give me an extension


----------

